# [H] Imperial Armour 9 & 10 [W] IA 11, 8 or $$$



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Up for grabs are both tomes of the Badad War series, Imperial Armour 9 and 10. Both are in pristine condition, both posters are there as well (unfolded only once) as is the Inquisitorial style case holding them both.

I'm currently looking for (as far as Forgeworld goes) Imperial Armour 11, Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition (NOT IAA 2) and / or Imperial Armour 8. Money offers are fine with me as well.


----------

